# Health news 4th November 2011



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

*Girl auctions off date to wedding on eBay*

Aimee Robinson has turned fundraising on its head the last couple of days. With plans afoot to climb Kilimanjaro in aid of Diabetes UK next year, the young PR consultant has eschewed the customary bake sales and mini marathons, in place of auctioning off her "plus one date" invitation to her brother's wedding next month, on eBay.

http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/lo.../11/girl-auctions-off-date-to-wedding-on-ebay 

*Cancer alert on red meat*

Eating overcooked meat is twice as likely to cause cancer than previously thought, scientists warned last night. The new alert over the *hidden dangers of a roast dinner or cooked breakfast means the nation is unwittingly putting itself at serious risk of developing the deadly disease. The dark crust formed on the outside of a well-done steak or joint of red meat more than doubles the risk of intestinal tumours, researchers have found. Frying and grilling are particularly risky because the intense heat turns the sugars and amino acids of muscle tissue into high levels of cancer-causing compounds.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/281612/Cancer-alert-on-red-meat

*Want to slim? Dieters lose twice as many pounds with Weight Watchers than through NHS
*
Diet programmes such as Weight Watchers, Slimming World and Rosemary Conley are cheaper and far more effective than those run by the NHS, according to new research. Offering patients one-to-one counselling in diet and fitness via GP surgeries or pharmacies is 'ineffective', as are programmes run by NHS food advisers and dieticians. Experts from Birmingham University said the money would be better spent on encouraging people to attend classes run by commercial companies.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2057432/Dieters-lose-twice-pounds-Weight-Watchers-NHS.html

*Two-thirds of people in at-risk groups not getting flu jab, figures show*

Only one in three people in at-risk groups and 14% of pregnant women have come forward for a flu jab, figures show. New data from the Department of Health shows more than half (55%) of people over 65 have had the jab, which protects against several strains of flu including swine flu. But only 32% of those under 65 in at-risk groups ? such as with diabetes, liver disease, asthma or chest problems and neurological conditions ? have come forward.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/nov/03/flu-jab-vaccination-at-risk

*Receptionists 'key' to safe repeat prescription process*

GP receptionists play a "hidden" role in ensuring patients get the correct treatments when they need them, says a study in the British Medical Journal. Researchers from Queen Mary, University of London, analysed how four UK surgeries organised repeat prescriptions. They found that receptionists used their knowledge and experience to make a computer-based process run safely. Training should not just focus on technology, says the study.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15572990

*Unison members vote for strike*

The Government is facing the biggest outbreak of industrial unrest since the 1979 Winter of Discontent after members of the largest public sector union voted in favour of strikes in the bitter row over pensions. Unison said its members, ranging from school dinner ladies and refuse collectors to social workers and NHS staff, backed a campaign of industrial action by 245,358 votes to 70,253, in a 29% turnout. The union is now set to strike on November 30, when teachers, civil servants and other public sector workers will also be staging a walkout in protest at the Government's plans to increase pension contributions.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/9929601


----------



## trophywench (Nov 4, 2011)

The meat one.

Foxtrot Ditto Sierra .......


----------

